# Honey slightly fermented?



## Stonewall

I have had this happen in the past. Years ago I had one 5 gal. container granulate and start bulging the plastic lid. Upon opening it did have a slight sharp smell. I liquified it and restored in 1/2 gallon jars in the freezer for family use. Tasted great, but I was not comfortable marketing it. Since then I am very strict on getting the moisture level down to the low 18's % prior to exteraction.


----------



## GaryG74

It may have had too much moisture in it. I had a couple jars of chunk/cut comb with liquid honey that did the same thing. When I opened them, pressure was given off and bubbles came up from the comb. It was the extracted honey and the comb honey were both capped when extracted/cut from the frame. The only thing I can figure was the comb honey had too much moisture. The extracted honey by itself has not built up pressure and has started to crystalize in the jars without the comb and the taste/smell has not changed. The ones with the comb smell off but still sort of sweet. I haven't tasted that honey, will probably feed to the bees this year. Time to get a refractometer.
The comb was stored in the freezer for several days, then allowed to thaw and set for several more days, that's why I think it had too much moisture in it. I think it absorbed the excess moisture while I waited to cut it from the comb, even though it was wrapped in plastic wrap. Will be curious to see further input from other members.


----------



## bjamesvw

I had some honey ferment last year before I purchased a refractometer. I ate it and gave it away to family members and no one got sick. It just tasted a little funny.


----------



## TWall

When honey starts to crystalize the remaining liquid honey will have the moisture content increase. This can allow for some fermentaion of some of the honey.

Tom


----------



## Double_Bee

Don't quote me on this but when our corn syrup/sugar blend starts fermenting you can mix alcohol and thymol into it and it seems to almost reverse the process


----------



## Jacinda

Can you feed fermented honey back to the bees? I harvested a cut out only to run out of time to finish. The honey has a fermented aroma now.


----------

